# Feel Like Pulling This Whithe Thing Out Of His Ass!



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm treating him with prazi pro in hopes this will disappear.I'm on the 3rd and final treatment and so far he has crapped out white things . Looks like regular fish crap only it's white. But this thing won't go away. He has a great appetite and swims around a lot but this is bothering me.
I'll see after this week if it goes away. If not,i guess i'll just leave it alone.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v458/1sttimer/DSCN1107.jpg


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

how long have you been treating? how often are you adding new medication to the tank?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont see anything?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't see anything either. Looks nice.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Here embedded it for ya. I don't really see anything in the pic either.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

you guys don't see something white right before his anal fin?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Is it actually coming out of his butt or just poking through the skin near his butt?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks to me like he's got a pretty good tubellarian outbreak goin' on.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Looks to me like he's got a pretty good tubellarian outbreak goin' on.


Is it treatable?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah... common term is "Black Ich..."
I'd get a second opinion from somebody though... I'm not a disease expert.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

First things first, the white thing you are seeing is his vent (anus). Its completely normal. Secondly, the black spots on your fish is Black Ich, I take it he is a new import. Nothing to worry about again, just crank the heat and add some salt.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

1rhom has had him over a year...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, "Black Ich" is not restricted to fresh imports.
It can show itself much later down the road.

It's a parasite, and may require meds.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

ksls said:


> First things first, the white thing you are seeing is his vent (anus). Its completely normal. Secondly, the black spots on your fish is Black Ich, I take it he is a new import. Nothing to worry about again, just crank the heat and add some salt.


The temp is at 84-85.How much salt should i add?


----------

